# Check out my woven tags!



## rudytees (Mar 5, 2009)

So I received a sample for my logo woven tags last weekend and just thought I would share with you guys. The placement will be on the bottom of the shirt. The white part would be folded underneath the bottom of the shirt, then sewn on, and wouldn't be visible. I'm very happy with the quality. Check it out!


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

looks good, i like the clean aesthetic!

What material is it made of?


----------



## rudytees (Mar 5, 2009)

damask weave, pretty common I think.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice! Who did you use to get the labels done?


----------



## rudytees (Mar 5, 2009)

I got them done from a seller on ebay. His name was Gaayathri Brijesh, the service was great and they turned out awesome.


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

I love the minimalistic approach to the tag. The quality of the tag seems top notch as well 

Any chance you can link to one of the sellers auctions?


----------



## rudytees (Mar 5, 2009)

If you go to ebay and search 'custom woven labels', there is a bunch of auctions that turn up. All for great prices and quality.


----------



## bigluelok (Aug 10, 2007)

link to seller's ebay store?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

rudytees said:


> If you go to ebay and search 'custom woven labels', there is a bunch of auctions that turn up. All for great prices and quality.


The problem without a specific link is that they all _might not_ be good quality. 

I think that's why he was asking about a link to that specific seller where you had good experience (provides a reference point for someone that we "know" that has actually gotten good work from a specific seller )


----------



## rudytees (Mar 5, 2009)

Yea I got you guys. Here is the exact sale that I bought, he also sells labels for 1000 quanity as well. His name is Gaayathri, he does great work.

*300 Custom WOVEN LABEL Damask / Labels / Tags Hem size - eBay (item 120593581810 end time Aug-07-10 11:57:39 PDT)*


----------



## topmade (Aug 2, 2010)

Arent you missing the country of origin, washing instructions etc that are required?


----------



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

topmade said:


> Arent you missing the country of origin, washing instructions etc that are required?



Its not a neck label. Its a branding tag at the bottom of the shirt..


To the OP, are you getting them sewn in at the distributor? If so, how much less are they to get put in than neck labels?


----------



## rudytees (Mar 5, 2009)

@mulletboy

I did the sewing myself. the guy I got them from only makes the tags, he doesn't apply them to the shirts. I included a photo to show how I attached them


----------



## jshock (Aug 4, 2010)

That looks really clean....great job...


----------



## DimSum (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you pay $45 for 1,000 pcs? Where were they shipped from and how much was S/H? Just curious.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DimSum said:


> Did you pay $45 for 1,000 pcs? Where were they shipped from and how much was S/H? Just curious.


All that's shown in the link he provided above in Post #10


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

isnt 45$ plus 30$ shipping expensive for 300tags or is that a good price?


----------



## rudytees (Mar 5, 2009)

It's not that bad of a price at all. If you look at companies in the U.S and compare prices to small market guys in different countries...they do it for considerably less. I did 300 so I could actually see the quality and now that I know it's perfect, I'm going to buy bigger orders in the future. It's all what you want to initially spend.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

eikei47 said:


> isnt 45$ plus 30$ shipping expensive for 300tags or is that a good price?


It's an okay price. You can get cheaper if you buy a higher quantity (presumably this seller would have been a lot cheaper too, since the shipping price would _probably_ stay the same no matter how many were ordered), but for a small order quantity that's a much better price than you'll get from a lot of places.

So yeah... okay price per tag, good price for a 300 MOQ.


----------



## dopedaddy1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Solmu said:


> It's an okay price. You can get cheaper if you buy a higher quantity (presumably this seller would have been a lot cheaper too, since the shipping price would _probably_ stay the same no matter how many were ordered), but for a small order quantity that's a much better price than you'll get from a lot of places.
> 
> So yeah... okay price per tag, good price for a 300 MOQ.


I am new this I was wondering if you had some suppliers that you could refer me to that could some below 60 bucks for moq of like 300 or more


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Looks really great.

Kim


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

lets say i wanted to get tags like that made and id want 1000. would it be possible to get 2 different designs and different tags. like 500neck tags with one design, and 500 sleeve tags with another design but on the same order. like instead of paying for 500 and then 500 instead pay a lesser price since there is 1000. or does it always go by quantity per design and not total quantity.


----------



## pyrophire (Jul 4, 2010)

eikei47 said:


> lets say i wanted to get tags like that made and id want 1000. would it be possible to get 2 different designs and different tags. like 500neck tags with one design, and 500 sleeve tags with another design but on the same order. like instead of paying for 500 and then 500 instead pay a lesser price since there is 1000. or does it always go by quantity per design and not total quantity.


Thats something you should ask the ebay seller. I dont think anyone here has any sayso over what that seller can or can't do.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah i know but maybe someone has the experience, anyways ill get informed


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

eikei47 said:


> lets say i wanted to get tags like that made and id want 1000. would it be possible to get 2 different designs and different tags. like 500neck tags with one design, and 500 sleeve tags with another design but on the same order. like instead of paying for 500 and then 500 instead pay a lesser price since there is 1000. or does it always go by quantity per design and not total quantity.


Usually it's how many you print of the same design (same is true for screen printing) when there is a detailed setup involved in the printing process.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

alright thanks


----------



## blacklistd (Aug 31, 2010)

does anyone have any experience in working with neck tags only? i am looking to replace the tags from shirts with my own custom tags for a better presentation.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

blacklistd said:


> does anyone have any experience in working with neck tags only? i am looking to replace the tags from shirts with my own custom tags for a better presentation.


You can find lots of tips and experiences about neck tags posted in this section of the forum  T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums

This link should also help: relabeling related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SHELLY53 (Mar 12, 2008)

The tags really look neat!


----------



## Dueling (Jun 18, 2012)

I have also ordered custom labels through Ebay. I will see how they are and will definitely post photos!!!


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Would you mind posting the link from where you bought them? Thanks !!


----------



## Dueling (Jun 18, 2012)

600pcs Custom Boutique Woven Clothing Labels | eBay

If you type in Custom Woven Labels, many things will pop up. Just makes sure you check the dimensions that are allocated for the price that you selected. I am having an issue with that as of right now.


----------



## VICEREVERSA (Apr 24, 2012)

looking real clean


----------

